# Kabuto vs. Hashirama



## Nikushimi (Jul 24, 2013)

Surprisingly, I haven't seen this match done yet. I think.


*Location:* 5 Kage vs. Madara
*Distance:* 10m
*Knowledge:* Full
*Mindset:* In-character
*Conditions/Restrictions:*
-No Edo Tensei.
-Kabuto starts in Sage Mode.
-No Sage Mode for Hashirama.

*Scenario 2:* Sage Mode allowed for Hashirama.

*Scenario 3:* Sage Mode allowed for Hashirama and THE ENTIRE EDO TENSEI ARMY allowed for Kabuto (he has to summon them first; they don't start the match already summoned). However, as a catch, assume Hashirama can nullify Kabuto's control of Edo Tensei using the same technique that nullified Madara's control of the Kyuubi; any Edo Tensei freed from Kabuto's control becomes autonomous (like post-Kotoamatsukami Edo Itachi) and is free to participate on either side of the fight or simply leave the battlefield; whatever you think they would most likely want to do.


----------



## ShadowReaper (Jul 24, 2013)

It will still be a one sided battle in Hashi's favor, except for scenario 3(if he can control Madara and a bunch of other guys, then he could potentially win)


----------



## Grimmjowsensei (Jul 24, 2013)

Hashirama annihilates first 2 scenarios.

Kabuto's arsenal seemed to be useful in confined spaces, considering that they are mainly designed to trap/capture/disable his opponents.
Hashirama has a greater control over the location with his mokuton and shit. Kabuto'd just be a nuisance with his liquification and healing, but Hashirama will destroy him eventually, with hugeass mokuton constructs.

Scenario 3 can go eitherway, completely depending on whether Kabuto can micro manage his edo's well enough or whether Madara complies with the orders.
It is a total cluster fuck too. But yeah, If Madara fights Hashirama with all he got, probably backed up by Itachi and Nagato they can bring him down.


----------



## Turrin (Jul 24, 2013)

Kabuto's fast, but he's not fast enough to evade Hashirama's massive scale AOE Mokuton for long. Flower Tree World would also be very dangerous for Kabuto as it would slow him down long enough for Hashirama to get at Kabuto with other attacks. Haguki can be blocked by various Mokuton defenses w/o much issue and so can most of Kabuto's other attacks. Manda V2 will probably put up one of the biggest fights here, but with wood golem and dragon it won't be long before Manda V2 submits. Despite Kabuto's durability it can be dealt with via Mokuton's chakra absorption properties. Hashirama counters Mugen onsa by using Mokuton to deliver pain to himself the way Shikkamaru did with his Shadow. 

So yeah I'm not really seeing anyway for Kabuto to win against Base Hashirama. So in scenario 2 he gets decimated even worse with Hashirama's SM unrestricted.

In scenario 3 honestly with full knowledge Hashirama would just keep the heat on Kabuto preventing him from having the opportunity to summon out the Edo Tensei army and tag them returning them to fighting condition. I mean when the coffins are rising out of the ground Hashirama could just bind them shut with Mokuton, thee end. So Kabuto looses in this scenario nearly as bad as scenario 2.


----------



## Octavian (Jul 24, 2013)

niku this match hasn't been done yet because hashirama annihilates kabuto without edo tensei


----------



## Nikushimi (Jul 24, 2013)

Octavian said:


> niku this match hasn't been done yet because hashirama annihilates kabuto without edo tensei



I actually don't think Hashirama has shown any way to put Kabuto down without erasing him off the map using Shinsuusenju. 

And Hakugeki is kinda dangerous as fuck for Hashirama. 

And Mugen Onsa is probably too much for Hashirama in base form to break. 

And there's a third scenario where Kabuto can summon his whole Edo Tensei army.


----------



## Turrin (Jul 24, 2013)

Nikushimi said:


> I actually don't think Hashirama has shown any way to put Kabuto down without erasing him off the map using Shinsuusenju.
> 
> And Hakugeki is kinda dangerous as fuck for Hashirama.
> 
> ...



Did you read my post?


----------



## Ennoia (Jul 24, 2013)

If Kabuto can summon some Uchiha like Itachi and Madara really fast he might be able to take the third. Even if Madara is freed by Hashirama he will try to kill him anyways.


----------



## Illusive Frame (Jul 24, 2013)

If Kabuto can summon Edo Madara then he would win. Edo Madara>Hashirama. 

If he can't, he gets owned in all 3 matches.


----------



## Trojan (Jul 24, 2013)

Can't Kabuto use the poison he has to make Hashi unable to use his wood? 

#3, Kabuto and his edo will more likely wipe the Entire earth with Hashi.


----------



## Nikushimi (Jul 24, 2013)

TorJaN said:


> Can't Kabuto use the poison he has to make Hashi unable to use his wood?



I don't remember this. Link me?


----------



## Nikushimi (Jul 24, 2013)

Turrin said:


> Did you read my post?



No, but I did notice you mention chakra absorption, which isn't going to work because Kabuto has an endless supply of that thanks to Jugo's ability and Sage Mode and can escape Mokuton with "LolOralRebirth." 

Also, blocking Hakugeki with Mokuton isn't really any different than blocking it with Susano'o; I guess you get rid of the strobing effect, but the vibrations still pass right through.


----------



## Ennoia (Jul 24, 2013)

Nikushimi said:


> I don't remember this. Link me?



Here


----------



## trance (Jul 24, 2013)

S1: Hashirama mid-high difficulty.

S2: Hashirama low difficulty.

S3: Can go either way.


----------



## Rocky (Jul 24, 2013)

Nikushimi said:


> Also, blocking Hakugeki with Mokuton isn't really any different than blocking it with Susano'o; I guess you get rid of the strobing effect, but the vibrations still pass right through.



Itachi basically tanked the technique. It hurt, but he still threw up Susano'o.

Hashirama is way more of a man, you must admit. He'll fight through that, just as Itachi did.


----------



## Jagger (Jul 24, 2013)

TorJaN said:


> Can't Kabuto use the poison he has to make Hashi unable to use his wood?


That if ever manages to touch Hashirama in the first place. Kabuto captured a wannabe version of Hashirama off-guard and basically ate him before he could inject the poison.


----------



## Turrin (Jul 24, 2013)

Nikushimi said:


> No, but I did notice you mention chakra absorption, which isn't going to work because Kabuto has an endless supply of that thanks to Jugo's ability and Sage Mode and can escape Mokuton with "LolOralRebirth."
> 
> Also, blocking Hakugeki with Mokuton isn't really any different than blocking it with Susano'o; I guess you get rid of the strobing effect, but the vibrations still pass right through.



From my understanding Juugo's ability does not grant an endless supply of chakra, but rather grants an endless supply of natural energy. This means Kabuto's own chakra can be absorbed/used up at which point if he continued to use Juugo's ability to draw in natural energy he would not have enough of his own chakra to balance out the natural energy, which would result in him turning to stone losing that way.

Oral Rebirth could save him a few times, but it's not instant and it has a high chakra cost. So each time he'd still loose some chakra to Mokuton absorbing it and he'd loose more chakra from using Oral Rebirth. His chakra supply would therefore be eaten up rather quickly, just the same.

As for Haguki, Susano'o does not block Sound waves, that's the weakness of it. A giant super thick Mokuton barrier on the other hand is going to block the sound waves or at least damper them significantly. Not to mention it would make it difficult for Kabuto to attack Hashirama during the duration of Haguki on top of that. Plus Hashirama has Mokuton clones to make narrowing down the real Hashirama even more difficult and Mokuton Dragon which can move by itself will not be effected whatsoever and can also defend Hashirama (the same probably applies to Mokuton Golem & perhaps even Mokuton clones due to their unique composition).


----------



## Bonly Jr. (Jul 24, 2013)

Hashirama shits on him. Flower tree world puts him to sleep and then he gets clobbered.


----------



## Lawrence777 (Jul 24, 2013)

Tbh I think Hashirama can solo his edo army with the exception of madara. He has tajuu mokuton kage bushin/battlefield scale mokuton/aoe blindness genjutsu/Tsunade-level auto healing. If he doesn't make a clone(s) he can be surprised and killed though.

But that's there only chance because Hashirama isn't getting overwhelmed in a straight fight. Unless Madara is summoned and teams up with the rest(he'd probably wait to fight 1v1)


----------



## The Pirate on Wheels (Jul 24, 2013)

Hashirama could have soloed the entire war.  

He nukes battlefields with Mokuton, putting Kabuto and his entire army to sleep with Flower World.

In scenario one, he drops the 50 gigantic Juubi stopping seals on top of Kabuto's head.  Well, he only needs one for Kabuto, but I guess he can just drop the rest on all the edo's heads to seal them too.  

So he pretty much has his pick on how to solo.


----------



## Trojan (Jul 24, 2013)

Lawrence777 said:


> Tbh I think Hashirama can solo his edo army with the exception of madara. He has tajuu mokuton kage bushin/battlefield scale mokuton/aoe blindness genjutsu/Tsunade-level auto healing. If he doesn't make a clone(s) he can be surprised and killed though.
> 
> But that's there only chance because Hashirama isn't getting overwhelmed in a straight fight. Unless Madara is summoned and teams up with the rest(he'd probably wait to fight 1v1)



lol, his clones is fodders' level
1

there is no way he can defeat them, they will wipe the floor with him.


----------



## Lawrence777 (Jul 24, 2013)

Hashirama'd make 25+ clones which can each spam the second strongest element in the manga bar Jinton.

Those clones would be able to 2v1 -3v1 all the higher tier Edo while the rest of the clones destroy whatever Kabuto summons. Each of those clones will have Tsunade's Byakugou because we know Hashirama can use it.

And there's still hashirama himself who is spamming battlefield-scale jutsu alongside his clone army. I don't think it's a stretch to say he can solo them at all. Hashirama is fairy-tale powerlevel.


----------



## Trojan (Jul 24, 2013)

Lawrence777 said:


> Hashirama'd make 25+ clones which can each spam the second strongest element in the manga bar Jinton.
> 
> Those clones would be able to 2v1 -3v1 all the higher tier Edo while the rest of the clones destroy whatever Kabuto summons. Each of those clones will have Tsunade's Byakugou because we know Hashirama can use it.
> 
> And there's still hashirama himself who is spamming battlefield-scale jutsu alongside his clone army. I don't think it's a stretch to say he can solo them at all. Hashirama is fairy-tale powerlevel.



-They have absolutely no feat other than being fodder. 
and the more he does the weaker they'll be. 

- No, he can't. Diedara alone can defeat him by using C0.

you just overestimate him too much.


----------



## Jagger (Jul 24, 2013)

TorJaN said:


> lol, his clones is fodders' level
> 1
> 
> there is no way he can defeat them, they will wipe the floor with him.


Not saying Hashirama wins, but saying his clones are fodder level is clearly an understatement. The only reason why Madara defeated that one so quickly was because Hashirama was trying to focus on many clones and, on top of that, a barrier that was keeping the Juubi trapped.

I guess Amaterasu is a fodder-level attack because it hasn't killed anyone and the same goes to CT and CST.


----------



## Lawrence777 (Jul 24, 2013)

And Madara is fairy-tale power level too so I wouldn't expect a hashirama clone to bother him tbh.


----------



## Trojan (Jul 24, 2013)

Jagger said:


> Not saying Hashirama wins, but saying his clones are fodder level is clearly an understatement. The only reason why Madara defeated that one so quickly was because Hashirama was trying to focus on many clones and, on top of that, a barrier that was keeping the Juubi trapped.



-Is manga canon that his clones are fodders' level, I already put the link. 

- So, my statement is true, the more he does the weaker they'll be. 

- That's true about the barrier, but Hashi is edo their so his chakra will never be zero. 
However, here, he's not an edo, so he it does not matter how much chakra he has because
it won't last long if he uses his clones carelessly. 

and again Hashi won't survive attacks like C4 for example, while the others are edo, so
it won't effect them. 

and there is Mu who can defeat all of Hashi's attack other than his Buddha by his jinton. 

Hashi is overrated to be said that he can one such thing. Has he been all this powerful he wouldn't got killed in the first place in the war. 

Not to mention those current Gokage make madara uses his full power, and if he hadn't been
an edo they would have killed him. in Kabuto's army they have even stronger Gokage! 

I don't think Hashi can win against all of those honestly, I do believe that they will wipe the entire
planet with him.

****
Edit:- Hashi does not even have a sealing jutsu to deal with edo anyway.


----------



## joshhookway (Jul 24, 2013)

Hashirama has no counter to Tayuyu


----------



## Ennoia (Jul 24, 2013)

Merging with the wood would cancel out the sound right?


----------

